# If I take a two week break will my tolerance go way down?



## greened (Dec 9, 2008)

Will it? I normally smoke 6 bowls most days of ok stuff. Also, Will it be out of my system?


----------



## zigzag1a (Dec 9, 2008)

2 weeks may not do it completely, it can take up to a month to get thc out of your body.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 9, 2008)

greened said:
			
		

> Will it? I normally smoke 6 bowls most days of ok stuff. Also, Will it be out of my system?


if you smoke anything and go 2 days without you will definitely notice a decrease in your tolerance level,as for it being out of your system no,it may take a month in some cases but that all depends on your metabolism and living habits.exercise and water with good metabolism can have it out in as little as 2 weeks for most with those features,even faster with some.put it this way on the tolerance issue...i smoked middies for a hot minute nonstop like bong rip after bong rip all damn day(cause its crap)and ended up going to jail for 2 weeks.after being released my buddy had some nice dank waiting on me and after i smoked i turned on the ps2 and started playing midnight club 2 and im normally good as **** at the game but my *** was runnin into walls n ****,and no not the i havent played the game in 2 weeks runnin into walls,the damn im pretty ******* lit running into the walls.it seems you cant handle 210 mph very well when lit like crazy.hope this helps.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 9, 2008)

you'll never get that feeling like you did your first high (you know the one, where you couldn't stop laughing and your top lip was all curled up from the huge smile and the cotton mouth) but you definatly do get higher when you take a break from it for a bit.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 9, 2008)

heh, ya know..i quit smoking for 8 months for a job one time, i came back to smoke....man i didn't even have a difference. I hear my peers talk about like "I did something for 4 days and i didnt smoke and when i smoked i was very high." well...it doesn't really do anything for me. i think if anything it varies by your body/mind.

Some weed i smoke gets me blazed and my bro not blazed and vice versa.

As far as cleaning out your system completely as if you were trying to pass a drug test then i say with the average male it would take about 2 weeks drinking a lot of water. it does vary by weight because THC stores in your "fat cells".   Good Luck man

Dewayne


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 9, 2008)

to put it simply, yes....i take some what schedualed breaks just for that reason


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 9, 2008)

in my little conspiracy here...JMO...it's just how anxious you are to smoke after not smoking for several days. i doubt that over the course of something up to a week..wouldn't really make too much of a difference....now i agree that maybe a little bit..like the very first smoke it makes ya a lil more high because of your new receptors just getting a bunch of THC as does with nicotine..

but you know like a cigarette smoker. you smoke cigs and then decide that you don't. so two weeks later you decide that you do after not having a cig for a 2 week time increment and you smoke one...only your first time do you get a buzz because you're nicotine receptors have grown and you have new ones, but it usually is only the first time.

but like i said, this may vary, maybe some of you potheads have nuclear growing cannabanoid receptors for all i know. i think it's personaly varying how bad you want it after this ammount a days, and i may give credit of this being true to the first time you smoke again but not significant enough for me to quit for a period to do so. I would simply smoke another bowl. lol....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2008)

I was always told 4 & 20,,smoke for 20 days,,off for 4 days. Personaly I haven't stopped in awhile.


----------



## Storm Crow (Jan 3, 2009)

It will go down- how far depends on your metabolism and level of smoking.


----------

